# Climas segundo Koppen



## belem (12 Out 2007 às 00:26)

É um dos cientistas mais sérios, honestos  e seguros que alguma vez encontrei.
Muito honra-me aqui colocar algumas definições suas e mapas (ver links):

Definições concretas:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Köppen_climate_classification


Mapa mundial e climas:


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:ClimateMapWorld.png

Se quiserem opinar, força!


----------



## Fil (13 Out 2007 às 20:46)

Eu acho que não é uma classificação suficientemente rigorosa e coloca zonas muito distintas em termos de temperatura dentro da mesma categoria só porque a distribuição das chuvas ao longo do ano é semelhante. De resto, é a classificação mais aceite pelos cientificos.

Eu tenho este mapa, acho que está melhor que os que estão na wikipédia:


----------



## belem (14 Out 2007 às 03:27)

Não sendo então, para ti, uma classificação suficientemente rigorosa, conheces outra melhor? Se sim , por favor, indica qual, pois tenho todo o interesse em aprender segundo o melhor modelo climático.
Já agora nem concordo com tudo o que o Koppen diz, existem climas, algo diferenciados, mas penso que ele também faz menção à temperatura.
Assim sendo, aceito estes mapas como bons.


----------



## Skizzo (14 Out 2007 às 03:59)

desde quando é k o Porto é mediterrânico?


----------



## Dan (14 Out 2007 às 10:35)

Quase todo o território de Portugal Continental tem clima Mediterrâneo.


----------



## Fil (14 Out 2007 às 19:53)

belem disse:


> Não sendo então, para ti, uma classificação suficientemente rigorosa, conheces outra melhor? Se sim , por favor, indica qual, pois tenho todo o interesse em aprender segundo o melhor modelo climático.
> Já agora nem concordo com tudo o que o Koppen diz, existem climas, algo diferenciados, mas penso que ele também faz menção à temperatura.
> Assim sendo, aceito estes mapas como bons.



Não conheço outro melhor, só acho que este não é perfeito. As diferentes categorias também fazem menção à temperatura claro. Mas por exemplo, para um local ter clima temperado segundo Koppen, terá que ter no seu mês mais frio uma média entre −3°C and 18°C. Isso é a quase a diferença entre Varsóvia e o Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## belem (14 Out 2007 às 22:10)

Fil disse:


> Não conheço outro melhor, só acho que este não é perfeito. As diferentes categorias também fazem menção à temperatura claro. Mas por exemplo, para um local ter clima temperado segundo Koppen, terá que ter no seu mês mais frio uma média entre −3°C and 18°C. Isso é a quase a diferença entre Varsóvia e o Rio de Janeiro.



Hum,. que estranho.
Lá está, é um dos defeitos que este sistema tem.
Entre -3º e 18º ( Janeiro) são vários climas de diferença.
-3 diria que é um clima temperado continental ( por exemplo) e 18º de um clima subtropical a tropical ( para o mês mais frio do ano).


----------



## stormy (19 Nov 2008 às 22:27)

belem disse:


> Hum,. que estranho.
> Lá está, é um dos defeitos que este sistema tem.
> Entre -3º e 18º ( Janeiro) são vários climas de diferença.
> -3 diria que é um clima temperado continental ( por exemplo) e 18º de um clima subtropical a tropical ( para o mês mais frio do ano).



que tal  subtropical seco( precipitação entre 400mm e 800mm) com inverno curto e chuvoso ( Tmed entre 10Cº e 15Cº) e verao longo e seco ( Tmed entre 15Cº e 25Cº) para o clima de lisboa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2008 às 09:14)

stormy disse:


> que tal  subtropical seco( precipitação entre 400mm e 800mm) com inverno curto e chuvoso ( Tmed entre 10Cº e 15Cº) e verao longo e seco ( Tmed entre 15Cº e 25Cº) para o clima de lisboa



Faro enquadra-se nesse clima, Lisboa não devido à precipitação que - por muito pouco - não se encaixa aí.
Penso que Lisboa/Gago Coutinho - e outra grande parte de Lisboa - tem uma precipitação em torno dos 820 mm anuais.


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2008 às 11:04)

Na maior parte dos casos, o termo subtropical seco é apenas um sinónimo de clima Mediterrâneo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2008 às 11:28)

Dan disse:


> Na maior parte dos casos, o termo subtropical seco é apenas um sinónimo de clima Mediterrâneo.



Sim, mas parece que neste caso há alguma diferenciação, pois o clima de Faro é considerado sub-tropical seco e o de Lisboa mediterrâneo; alguma diferença haverá.


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2008 às 11:56)

A estação meteorológica de Faro apresenta dados climáticos típicos de um clima mediterrâneo, mas isso também acontece com a estação meteorológica de Bragança e com quase todas as estações de Portugal Continental. Embora com diferenças consideráveis, quase todo o país se caracteriza por um clima mediterrâneo.

O que queria dizer é que não vejo diferenças entre clima subtropical seco e clima mediterrâneo.


----------



## stormy (20 Nov 2008 às 12:02)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Faro enquadra-se nesse clima, Lisboa não devido à precipitação que - por muito pouco - não se encaixa aí.
> Penso que Lisboa/Gago Coutinho - e outra grande parte de Lisboa - tem uma precipitação em torno dos 820 mm anuais.



eu diria que todo o litoral a S de lis enquadra-se mais ou menos nesse clima
e que o interior sul de portugal e a terra quente transmontana teem clima mediterraneo ( mais amplitude termica)
 o litoral a N  de lis teem um clima com tendencias oceanicas muito mais marcadas que o a S de lis e a terra fria / serras teem um clima entre o continental e o de montanha


----------



## belem (20 Nov 2008 às 20:25)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Faro enquadra-se nesse clima, Lisboa não devido à precipitação que - por muito pouco - não se encaixa aí.
> Penso que Lisboa/Gago Coutinho - e outra grande parte de Lisboa - tem uma precipitação em torno dos 820 mm anuais.



Tenho visto  uma PMA para Lisboa inferior a essa, mais à volta dos 685 e 750 mm.


----------



## belem (20 Nov 2008 às 20:27)

stormy disse:


> eu diria que todo o litoral a S de lis enquadra-se mais ou menos nesse clima
> e que o interior sul de portugal e a terra quente transmontana teem clima mediterraneo ( mais amplitude termica)
> o litoral a N  de lis teem um clima com tendencias oceanicas muito mais marcadas que o a S de lis e a terra fria / serras teem um clima entre o continental e o de montanha



Atenção que um clima não se diferencia só pela temperatura.
Tenho a certeza que sabes disso.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2008 às 20:27)

belem disse:


> Tenho visto  uma PMA para Lisboa inferior a essa, mais à volta dos 685 e 750 mm.



Pois, o Geofísico anda à volta dos 725/726 mm anuais nas normais de 1971-2000.


----------



## belem (20 Nov 2008 às 20:34)

Dan disse:


> A estação meteorológica de Faro apresenta dados climáticos típicos de um clima mediterrâneo, mas isso também acontece com a estação meteorológica de Bragança e com quase todas as estações de Portugal Continental. Embora com diferenças consideráveis, quase todo o país se caracteriza por um clima mediterrâneo.
> 
> O que queria dizer é que não vejo diferenças entre clima subtropical seco e clima mediterrâneo.



Exacto.
O macroclima é mediterrânico . Existem contudo 3 subdivisões em 3 macroregiões: mediterrânico com influência marítima, no norte litoral a norte do Rio Douro ( embora tb surja de forma degradada a Norte do conjunto Montejunto-Estrela), mediterrânico com influência continental nos planaltos transmontanos e mediterrânico puro no Centro, Sul e Vales do Douro.
Os microclimas é que se diversificam. Existem zonas quentíssimas em alguns vales do interior com níveis de precipitações semidesérticos, assim como zonas montanhosas no Minho, praticamente sem meses secos.
Mas para descrever esses microclimas  e tantos outros era preciso literalmente anos de estudo e trabalho de campo intensivo.
Isto para Portugal continental só, claro.


----------



## stormy (20 Nov 2008 às 20:39)

belem disse:


> Atenção que um clima não se diferencia só pela temperatura.
> Tenho a certeza que sabes disso.



sim claro refiro-me á precipitação, RH, horas e intensidade solar, especies e amplitude termica.
topem esta minha classificação como apenas uma opiniao baseada na vontade de diferenciar o clima do litoral sul de lis com o interior centro e sul


----------



## belem (20 Nov 2008 às 20:46)

stormy disse:


> sim claro refiro-me á precipitação, RH, horas e intensidade solar, especies e amplitude termica.
> topem esta minha classificação como apenas uma opiniao baseada na vontade de diferenciar o clima do litoral sul de lis com o interior centro e sul



Claro que existem diferenças.
Mas acho que aí já vais para o âmbito dos microclimas.
Eu concordo também muito, com a divisão criada por Koppen: mediterrânico de tipo Csa ou Csb.

Parece-me é que Koppen colocou o Grupo Ocidental dos Açores no clima subtropical húmido ( será o mesmo tom ( não tenho a certeza absoluta mas é o mais escuro por isso é o que me parece)).
Curiosamente vai de encontro, ao que tinha dito no tópico sobre o clima subtropical.
São ilhas sem meses secos, sem nenhum frio, estáveis climaticamente e com um mar quente.
Mas também tem defeitos: nos EUA, muitas zonas onde esse clima é atribuído tem invernos mais frios que Lisboa. Algumas zonas até têm invernos com médias quase negativas, sendo a neve um fenómeno relativamente comum ( isto a meu ver já de tipo temperado continental).
A Madeira, tem zonas tb subtropicais , até mais quentes que qualquer outro local da Europa ( com a excepção das Canárias) e no caso dos Açores, a Corrente do Golfo aquece certas zonas da ZEE , que a não haver nenhuma catástrofe, poderão até ser de tipo tropical.
Se os dados não se alterarem muito até Março e não descerem dos 20ºc, assim o é. E será a zona mais quente da Europa e a única tropical!
Para já está neste momento ainda está entre 24-25ºc.


----------



## stormy (20 Nov 2008 às 21:23)

belem disse:


> Claro que existem diferenças.
> Mas acho que aí já vais para o âmbito dos microclimas.
> Eu concordo também muito, com a divisão criada por Koppen: mediterrânico de tipo Csa ou Csb.
> 
> ...



as ilhas desertas são tao quentes como as canarias penso que teem um clima desertico quente com pouquissima amplitude termica


----------



## belem (20 Nov 2008 às 22:29)

stormy disse:


> as ilhas desertas são tao quentes como as canarias penso que teem um clima desertico quente com pouquissima amplitude termica




As Desertas não sei, mas as Ilhas Selvagens sim.
Embora acredite que Las Palmas seja um pouco mais quente, porque está abrigada por uma montanha, mais a sul/leste e perto do Sul de Marrocos ( já no Sahara).
É o local mais quente das Canárias que conheço, terá cerca de 21-22 graus de média anual.


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2009 às 17:01)

belem disse:


> Exacto.
> O macroclima é mediterrânico . Existem contudo 3 subdivisões em 3 macroregiões: mediterrânico com influência marítima, no norte litoral a norte do Rio Douro ( embora tb surja de forma degradada a Norte do conjunto Montejunto-Estrela), mediterrânico com influência continental nos planaltos transmontanos e mediterrânico puro no Centro, Sul e Vales do Douro.
> Os microclimas é que se diversificam. Existem zonas quentíssimas em alguns vales do interior com níveis de precipitações semidesérticos, assim como zonas montanhosas no Minho, praticamente sem meses secos.
> Mas para descrever esses microclimas  e tantos outros era preciso literalmente anos de estudo e trabalho de campo intensivo.
> Isto para Portugal continental só, claro.




Eu não diria o litoral a norte do Rio Douro mas sim o litoral a norte de Aveiro. Penso que é mais correcto, já que até coincide com o limite da distribuição do _Quercus robur_ a cotas litorais, e tendo também em conta os valores de precipitação e de temperatura médios da Beira Litoral Norte.


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (11 Jan 2009 às 01:00)

Nesta classificaçao um dos factores importantes era a vegetação, tendo em conta temperaturas e precipitaçao.

lembro-me de decorar isto tudo o ano passado


----------



## belem (11 Jan 2009 às 20:07)

frederico disse:


> Eu não diria o litoral a norte do Rio Douro mas sim o litoral a norte de Aveiro. Penso que é mais correcto, já que até coincide com o limite da distribuição do _Quercus robur_ a cotas litorais, e tendo também em conta os valores de precipitação e de temperatura médios da Beira Litoral Norte.



Eu não sei se o Quercus robur é utilizado como espécie chave para definir essa diferenciação microclimática, mas por exemplo, diz-se que a zona Eurossiberiana só começa no Minho, devido à predominância de flora nativa da Europa Atlântica sobre a da  Europa  Mediterrânica, que não é visível em todo o resto de Portugal continental.
Contudo, acredito que mesmo antes dessa diferenciação existir, possa ser considerada a zona de Aveiro como área meridional limite em Portugal onde a distribuição do carvalho-alvarinho atinge espontâneamente a cota litoral e onde possivelmente a influência marítima torna o clima mediterrânico local semelhante a outras áreas do Norte Litoral e diferente do resto do país.
Apenas para completar, como disse anteriormente, a influência marítima surge também no clima mediterrânico que fica a norte do conjunto montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela ( junto ao litoral), mas de forma degradada.


----------



## belem (11 Jan 2009 às 20:15)

stormy disse:


> as ilhas desertas são tao quentes como as canarias penso que teem um clima desertico quente com pouquissima amplitude termica



Mais quente que as Canárias, só estou a ver certas zonas das águas territoriais portuguesas situadas nos Açores, em que as temperaturas marítimas e consequentemente as atmosféricas, ultrapassam qualquer outro local da Europa.


----------



## frederico (11 Jan 2009 às 21:47)

belem disse:


> Eu não sei se o Quercus robur é utilizado como espécie chave para definir essa diferenciação microclimática, mas por exemplo, diz-se que a zona Eurossiberiana só começa no Minho, devido à predominância de flora nativa da Europa Atlântica sobre a da  Europa  Mediterrânica, que não é visível em todo o resto de Portugal continental.
> Contudo, acredito que mesmo antes dessa diferenciação existir, possa ser considerada a zona de Aveiro como área meridional limite em Portugal onde a distribuição do carvalho-alvarinho atinge espontâneamente a cota litoral e onde possivelmente a influência marítima torna o clima mediterrânico local semelhante a outras áreas do Norte Litoral e diferente do resto do país.
> Apenas para completar, como disse anteriormente, a influência marítima surge também no clima mediterrânico que fica a norte do conjunto montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela ( junto ao litoral), mas de forma degradada.





Digo litoral a norte de Aveiro porque é o que me recordo de ler num livro do Orlando Ribeiro. E sim, o carvalho-alvarinho não é a única espécie chave, mas lembro-me de ler algures que a norte de Aveiro a percentagem de espécies de flora mediterrânica é muito reduzida. E para além disso, há outros factores a ter em conta, como o tipo de agricultura, a distribuição da propriedade, factores sociais e culturais, etc. Importa salientar que quando os geógrafos dizem Minho estão por vezes a considerar o Douro Litoral e a Beira Litoral Norte como um prolongamento natural da região do Minho, por isso penso ser mais correcto considerarmos o termo Noroeste Português, que será uma área com os seguintes limites:

Norte: Rio Minho;

Sul: vale do Vouga;

Ocidente: Oceano Atlântico;

Oriente: conjunto de serras que compreende as serras do Gerês, Peneda, Alvão, Marão, Montemuro, Freita e Caramulo (entre outras), que constituem a chamada «barreira de condensação», e que ultrapassam frequentemente os 1000 metros de altitude.

Toda esta região, de acordo com Orlando Ribeiro, é no seu todo mais atlântica que mediterrânica; as precipitações são muito elevadas durante a maior parte do ano, os verões são moderados, a paisagem está sempre verde, os cursos de água mantêm o seu caudal todo o ano e predominam as espécies atlânticas. Contudo, nos meses de Julho e de Agosto as precipitações são inferiores a 30 mm, com excepção das serranias, onde não existem meses secos, e por esse motivo o clima do Noroeste português não pode ser considerado temperado oceânico. Alguns autores consideraram em tempos a designação de «clima lusitânico» para o clima do Noroeste português e da Galiza, e que se caracterizaria por precipitações elevadas durante a maior parte do ano e pela existência de um curto período mais seco de um a dois meses, e amplitudes térmicas anuais reduzidas. 



A sul de Aveiro consideraria a existência de uma região de transição gradual, com os seguintes limites:


Norte: vale do Vouga;
Sul: serra de Sintra;
Oriente: cordilheira central e maciço calcáreo da Estremadura (serras de Montejunto, Aire, Candeeiros, Sicó).


Dentro desta região, poderemos considerar ainda algumas sub-regiões. Uma bem evidente estará localizada entre o vale do Vouga e o vale do Mondego, onde ainda surgem algumas características do Noroeste. A sul do vale do Mondego, ocorre uma transição gradual. Toda esta região apresenta uma mistura de características mediterrânicas e atlânticas, e à medida que caminhamos para sul as características mediterrâncias vão-se acentuando. Se Coimbra tem uma precipitação média anual próxima de 1000 mm e apenas dois meses secos, já Lisboa tem uma precipitação média ligeiramente superior a 700 mm e quatro meses secos. Se o carvalho-alvarinho ainda marca presença na Cordilheira Central, mais a sul, na Serra de Aire, dominaria no passado o carvalho-cerquinho. A sul do cabo Mondego já surgiria espontanemente o pinheiro-manso, nas terras do litoral, ao passo que a norte deste cabo o litoral estaria ocupado pelo pinheiro-bravo. 

Tanto a Cordilheira Central, como as serras de Sicó, Aire, Candeeiros, Montejunto e Sintra constituem uma barreira de condensação para as massas húmidas do Atlântico, mas dado a sua latitude mais meridonal, aqui a passagem de superfícies frontais será menos frequente que no Noroeste português.


É interessante que um observador atento poderá observar frequentemente se se colocar a sul do sistema montanhoso Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela a presença de nuvens a norte deste sistema, enquanto goza de um céu limpo e de uma temperatura agradável, e se depois viajar para norte do mesmo sistema montanhoso poderá observar a presença de um céu nublado, precipitação e temperaturas inferiores. Como viajo frequentemente entre o norte e o sul, já constatei várias vezes o fenómeno. 


Bem de momento não tenho tempo, mas quando tiver logo coloco as fontes bibliográficas nas quais me baseei para fazer este pequeno texto.


----------



## belem (12 Jan 2009 às 00:00)

Concordo com tudo o que disseste e a minha opinião pouco ou nada difere da tua.
Obrigado por completares o que disse com mais dados.


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2009 às 10:23)

frederico disse:


> Digo litoral a norte de Aveiro porque é o que me recordo de ler num livro do Orlando Ribeiro. E sim, o carvalho-alvarinho não é a única espécie chave, mas lembro-me de ler algures que a norte de Aveiro a percentagem de espécies de flora mediterrânica é muito reduzida. E para além disso, há outros factores a ter em conta, como o tipo de agricultura, a distribuição da propriedade, factores sociais e culturais, etc. Importa salientar que quando os geógrafos dizem Minho estão por vezes a considerar o Douro Litoral e a Beira Litoral Norte como um prolongamento natural da região do Minho, por isso penso ser mais correcto considerarmos o termo Noroeste Português, que será uma área com os seguintes limites:
> 
> Norte: Rio Minho;
> 
> ...



 mas continuo a achar que o litoral a sul de lisboa tem caracteristicas muito propias e que se pode ou deve destacar do clima do restante sul do pais


----------



## frederico (12 Jan 2009 às 13:00)

Sim é verdade. 


Falarei então melhor do litoral Alentejano e do litoral oeste do Algarve. Toda a faixa litoral situada entre Sagres e a Baía de Setúbal apresenta características muito próprias. Aliás, houve um geógrafo que referiu este facto, e que considerou a área que de seguida vou caracterizar como uma sub-região climática e geográfica. Não tenho tempo agora para procurar em bibliografias mas lá para Março tentarei por referências bibliográficas de tudo o que tenho dito.


Então esta região que vou caracterizar situa-se aproximadamente entre Sagres e Setúbal, e tem como limites orientais uma linha de serras que inclui as serras de Grândola, do Cercal, de Monchique e de Espinhaço Cão. Com excepção da serra de Monchique, são elevações pouco significativas, mas que  conseguem influenciar o micro-clima desta região. 

Junto da linha litoral as precipitações médias anuais são reduzidas, rondam os 450-550 mm, mas nas serras são mais elevadas e em Monchique podem atingir valores bem superiores a 1000 mm. A estação seca tem quatro a cinco meses, mas em contrapartida, dada a influência moderadora do oceano, os verões são pouco quentes e os invernos muito suaves. Para além disso, os nevoeiros e as neblinas são frequentes, mesmo no verão, ajudando assim a manter a humidade do solo. Já em Monchique, a  estação seca pode ser mais curta, pois todo este conjunto de serras constitui em maior ou menor grau uma barreira de condensação às massas de ar húmido provenientes do oceano. E é de salientar que  esta faixa litoral ainda é afectada com alguma frequência pelas extremidades das superfícies frontais que apenas atingem o Norte e o Centro do país, deixando por vezes alguma precipitação que não atinge o resto da região Sul.

A vegetação assume algumas características interessantes. A região de Odemira e de Monchique foi em tempos ocupada pelo _Quercus canariensis_, uma espécie rara nos dias de hoje, um carvalho de grande porte também conhecido como carvalho-de-monchique. O  carvalho-cerquinho e o sobreiro também marcariam presença, bem como o medronheiro, mas não a azinheira, atestando o carácter mais húmido do clima. E o castanheiro também terá marcado presença no passado, e em força. Em tempos, as castanhas de Monchique eram as primeiras a surgir no mercado, ainda no final do verão. E Monchique é o limite meridional da distribuição de algumas espécies vegetais no continente europeu.

A principal característica desta faixa litoral é sem dúvida a reduzida amplitude térmica anual, uma das menos acentuadas do território português. 


Já no litoral sul do Algarve, temos o clima mediterrânico «puro e duro», com cinco meses secos, verões mais quentes, invernos com mínimas mais baixas que a faixa ocidental, mas máximas mais elevadas, e a influência  da circulação do ar no Golfo de Cádiz. Faro já só tem 524 mm de precipitação média (1961-1990), Tavira 576 mm e Vila Real de Santo António cerca de 490 mm. Toda esta faixa litoral está isolada das massas de ar húmido vindas de Noroeste pelas serras algarvias, e as depressões que se localizam no Golfo de Cádiz no Outono e no Inverno têm um papel fundamental na ocorrência de precipitação nesta faixa litoral, que nessas situações assume com frequência um carácter torrencial, como sucedeu no Outono de 1989, ou mais recentemente em Setembro de 2008.

Mas muito mais há a dizer sobre o clima da costa sul do Algarve, fica para outro dia.

Por sua vez, para oriente das serras de Grândola, do Cercal, e dos prolongamentos de Monchique para norte, temos o clima mediterrânico do Baixo Alentejo, de feições continentais, com verões muito quentes, invernos por vezes frios e precipitações que se situam entre os 450 mm do Vale do Guadiana e os quase 600 mm de Beja.


Stormy espero que tenha conseguido corroborar a tua opinião. 

E espero não ter cometido nenhum erro, pois a minha área de formação não é esta, nem tenho agora os livros à mão para especificar melhor alguns dados.


----------



## stormy (12 Jan 2009 às 14:07)

é isso mesmo essa zona tem um clima muito suave ( mas tende mais para o quente do que para o frio sendo a variação anual das temperaturas entre -2Cº e 35Cº-40Cº) quanto á humidade é de facto um lugar humido mas pouco pluvioso, já os nevoeiros acontecem , mas não sao assim tao frequentes, pelo menos hoje em dia.
 quanto á extensão essa zona faz fronteira a W e a S com o atlantico e a E e N com uma linha entre o guincho-lisboa-alverca-alcochete-alcaçer do sal-grandola-odemira-monchique-serra do caldeirão e espanha sendo que a este de monchique o clima torna-se mais seco e com amplitudes termicas um pouco maiores, em altitude esta regiao climatica prolonga-se entre 0m e 300m.
fiz esta descrição com base na flora e na flora tropical que consegue desenvolver-se nessa zona e nas normais climatologicas que encontrei.
depos diz o que achas


----------



## belem (13 Jan 2009 às 00:16)

stormy disse:


> é isso mesmo essa zona tem um clima muito suave ( mas tende mais para o quente do que para o frio sendo a variação anual das temperaturas entre -2Cº e 35Cº-40Cº) quanto á humidade é de facto um lugar humido mas pouco pluvioso, já os nevoeiros acontecem , mas não sao assim tao frequentes, pelo menos hoje em dia.
> quanto á extensão essa zona faz fronteira a W e a S com o atlantico e a E e N com uma linha entre o guincho-lisboa-alverca-alcochete-alcaçer do sal-grandola-odemira-monchique-serra do caldeirão e espanha sendo que a este de monchique o clima torna-se mais seco e com amplitudes termicas um pouco maiores, em altitude esta regiao climatica prolonga-se entre 0m e 300m.
> fiz esta descrição com base na flora e na flora tropical que consegue desenvolver-se nessa zona e nas normais climatologicas que encontrei.
> depos diz o que achas



Com que regularidade essas regiões atingem os -2?? 
Anual? 
Outra coisa, o clima dos cabos difere bastante de todos os outros, devido à fraca amplitude térmica, baixa precipitação...
O Guincho  tem um clima  do tipo Csb e Lisboa será mais de tipo Csa...
Por acaso gostava de saber a opinião do Frederico, sobre o clima de Caldas de Monchique, que tem 17,2 de temperatura média anual e uma precipitação média anual superior a 1000mm anuais...
É um clima  mediterrânico com influência marítima de altitude, mas raro, pois já é de tipo Csa ( com verões quentes e temperaturas médias superiores a 22ºc para o mês mais quente).
Outra questão é o clima dos grupos ocidentais açoreanos, que têm cerca de 18ºc de média anual ou mais para as zonas costeiras expostas a sul e não têm meses secos.
Alguém tem um palpite para este clima?
Eu não vejo outro possível que não um  clima de tipo subtropical oceânico húmido, mas diferente do de Atlanta ou Xangai ( que tem invernos secos e verões húmidos) e amplitudes térmicas muito maiores.


----------



## stormy (13 Jan 2009 às 14:45)

belem disse:


> Com que regularidade essas regiões atingem os -2??
> Anual?
> Outra coisa, o clima dos cabos difere bastante de todos os outros, devido à fraca amplitude térmica, baixa precipitação...
> O Guincho  tem um clima  do tipo Csb e Lisboa será mais de tipo Csa...
> ...



a regularidade com que essas estações chegam a -2Cº varia com a distancia ao litoral, em alcacer, grandola e na peninsula de setubal esses valores são relativamente comuns sendo que a media da tmin em janeiro ronda os 5Cº mas  em contrapartida e ao inves  de muitissimos locais do pais ( como a louriceira de cima) as maximas são sempre elevadas ( 14-16Cº).
já em sines, sagres  e outros locais muito perto do mar ( menos de 5km em linha recta) esses valores sao raros ocorrendo talvez uns 5-10 dias por ano com tmin menor que 5Cº e 0-1 dias com tmin de 0Cº ou inferior;  quanto ás maximas tambem são elevadas perto do mar ( no inverno) rondando os 15-16Cº os locais acima os 300mts não são tidos em conta pois eu estou a falar do clima das zonas baixas do litoral LIS-V.R.S.A entre os 0 e os 300mts.
quanto ao clima dos açores eu não tinha problemas em classifica-lo como subtropical humido até aos 600mts, oceanico  dos 600mts aos 1200mts e alpino acima dos 1200mts ( nas zonas abrigadas viradas a sul e a cotas de 0-300mts talvez fosse  correcto atribuir-lhes o clima tropical)
em monchique penso que o clima é similar ao resto da costa LIS-V.R.S.A só que mais humido.....talvez subtropical humido.
na madeira  talvez subtropical até aos 800mts na costa sul e até aos 600mts na costa norte e o resto deve ser parecido com os açores.


----------



## frederico (14 Jan 2009 às 03:20)

Não será viável considerar o clima das ilhas do Corvo e das Flores como temperado oceânico devido aos elevados valores de precipitação durante os meses de Julho e Agosto?


----------



## stormy (14 Jan 2009 às 09:10)

frederico disse:


> Não será viável considerar o clima das ilhas do Corvo e das Flores como temperado oceânico devido aos elevados valores de precipitação durante os meses de Julho e Agosto?



seria se tivessem temperaturas mais baixas ( como a galiza) estas ilhas apresentam condições fitoclimaticas tipicas de climas subtropicais ou até tropicais.


----------



## frederico (14 Jan 2009 às 10:42)

Esqueci-me do factor temperatura... E já agora que se tocou no tema, que dizer da Galiza, como classificá-la? Já li  textos que só consideram a existência de clima temperado oceânico na península numa estreira faixa que se estende do Norte da Galiza até ao País Vasco. Mas algumas estações não apresentam meses secos, embora com uma clara concentração da precipitação nos meses de Outono e Inverno e Verões mais secos.

Fica aqui o link com os dados:

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?k=gal


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2009 às 10:57)

frederico disse:


> Esqueci-me do factor temperatura... E já agora que se tocou no tema, que dizer da Galiza, como classificá-la? Já li  textos que só consideram a existência de clima temperado oceânico na península numa estreira faixa que se estende do Norte da Galiza até ao País Vasco. Mas algumas estações não apresentam meses secos, embora com uma clara concentração da precipitação nos meses de Outono e Inverno e Verões mais secos.
> 
> Fica aqui o link com os dados:
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?k=gal



Sim, apesar da redução da precipitação nos meses de Verão, essa estreita faixa que se estende do Norte da Galiza até ao País Vasco já apresenta características de clima temperado oceânico. A paisagem também já é bem típica desse tipo de clima.


----------



## stormy (14 Jan 2009 às 11:53)

Dan disse:


> Sim, apesar da redução da precipitação nos meses de Verão, essa estreita faixa que se estende do Norte da Galiza até ao País Vasco já apresenta características de clima temperado oceânico. A paisagem também já é bem típica desse tipo de clima.



concordo


----------



## belem (14 Jan 2009 às 20:10)

stormy disse:


> a regularidade com que essas estações chegam a -2Cº varia com a distancia ao litoral, em alcacer, grandola e na peninsula de setubal esses valores são relativamente comuns sendo que a media da tmin em janeiro ronda os 5Cº mas  em contrapartida e ao inves  de muitissimos locais do pais ( como a louriceira de cima) as maximas são sempre elevadas ( 14-16Cº).
> já em sines, sagres  e outros locais muito perto do mar ( menos de 5km em linha recta) esses valores sao raros ocorrendo talvez uns 5-10 dias por ano com tmin menor que 5Cº e 0-1 dias com tmin de 0Cº ou inferior;  quanto ás maximas tambem são elevadas perto do mar ( no inverno) rondando os 15-16Cº os locais acima os 300mts não são tidos em conta pois eu estou a falar do clima das zonas baixas do litoral LIS-V.R.S.A entre os 0 e os 300mts.
> quanto ao clima dos açores eu não tinha problemas em classifica-lo como subtropical humido até aos 600mts, oceanico  dos 600mts aos 1200mts e alpino acima dos 1200mts ( nas zonas abrigadas viradas a sul e a cotas de 0-300mts talvez fosse  correcto atribuir-lhes o clima tropical)
> em monchique penso que o clima é similar ao resto da costa LIS-V.R.S.A só que mais humido.....talvez subtropical humido.
> na madeira  talvez subtropical até aos 800mts na costa sul e até aos 600mts na costa norte e o resto deve ser parecido com os açores.




Nos Açores, há clima tropical, mas é na faixa marítima, em zonas fortemente influenciadas pela Corrente do Golfo ( um pouco mais abaixo e não entre as ilhas).
Estamos a 14 de Janeiro e lá ainda estão 22ºc ou mais.
Nem na Madeira ou Canárias temos estas temperaturas.
Eu depois, lá para Março/Abril coloco aqui alguns registos para debatermos sobre este clima único na Europa.


----------



## belem (14 Jan 2009 às 20:15)

stormy disse:


> seria se tivessem temperaturas mais baixas ( como a galiza) estas ilhas apresentam condições fitoclimaticas tipicas de climas subtropicais ou até tropicais.



Sim, a vegetação espontânea ( nem falo da introduzida) dos Açores é testemunha disso, sendo a floresta subtropical laurissilva, a que tem mais expressão.


----------

